# Just comments & stuff.......



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

So I'm in Joplin, Mo. today, interviewing for a sales position with a large corporation. A 30 minute interview turns into a 2 1/2 hour conversation. 9:30 AM to 12:15 PM. 

I'm driving back & I'm hungry, so I stop at a convenience store that fixes these great homemade chicken nuggets. They are out, but have some chicken strips.

I ask the girl behind the case, "Are the chicken strips homemade?"

She goes, "How many you want?"

"Are they homemade?" I repeat & look up.

I look up as she says, "They are hand breaded."

She's diggin' a booger out of her nose!

 u


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Always wondered how they got the breading to stick. u


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

So by supper time, I get my appetite back......

I have a lettuce salad in a mixing bowl & a huge plate of leftover microwaved tater tot casserole. 

Oh yeah, a diet coke.

I'm talkin' huge portions here folks. 

The problem is I'm hungry again.

I could have some popcorn......

or some ice cream......

I think I've got a coupla Paydays in the car too.....


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, Joplin, my grandparents lived there during my childhood and I spent many a day there visting them. Also my grandma on my mom's side lived in Webb City, right next to Joplin, so I have fond memories of that area. God, does everyone miss their childhood as much as me?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

So there was this $100,000.00 chicken cook off contest on the food channel tonite.

Man! Some of that chicken looked good!

I got to wondering.......

does anyone *leave* the skin *on* the chicken any more?

They were.

I used to remove it because it's healthier, but have taken to leaving it on lately cause it tastes better.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

So I'm trying to lose some weight...you know New Years resolution and all. This time though I'm serious. I work quite a bit with the Mayo Clinic, and one of their docs is telling me that the single generation of your life where you can have the biggest impact on your health is your 40's. "Set yourself up and be in good health in your 40's, and it will reap huge rewards later in life." Doing good so far...


...and then this guy starts talking about food.:al


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok!

So I'm 50 see.

I figure I'm home free now...........

right?

Free as a bird, a big fat effin' bird.....

like a turkey, or a buzzard. I can be this huge food vulture now & eat anything I want.......

right?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Sure, as long as it's broccoli...and anything good for your prostate.:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ahh....I'm just hear checkin out the new threads and i come across this.....Now I'm hungry and have to go cook something to eat.

Paul, Good luck on the diet and healthy thing. You can do it!!!

Ron

Now....what to cook???????


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

pds said:


> Sure, as long as it's broccoli...and anything good for your prostate.:r


I like broccoli......with lots of cheese sauce on it. Real cheese too, not that powdered crap.

I figure my prostate is about the size of a grapefruit......& about the same consistency. Grapefruit is good for you. Maybe I'll have a grapefruit for breakfast while I think of my enlarged prostate.

Anybody ever have a prostate exam? Man! I hate those things! Last time I had one my doctor snapped on the vinyl glove & said, "Bend over!" in his best Richard Simmons voice. Then he gets out the K-Y. Arrrgh!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I like broccoli......with lots of cheese sauce on it. Real cheese too, not that powdered crap.
> 
> I figure my prostate is about the size of a grapefruit......& about the same consistency. Grapefruit is good for you. Maybe I'll have a grapefruit for breakfast while I think of my enlarged prostate.
> 
> Anybody ever have a prostate exam? Man! I hate those things! Last time I had one my doctor snapped on the vinyl glove & said, "Bend over!" in his best Richard Simmons voice. Then he gets out the K-Y. Arrrgh!


eeer...they got blood work for that kind of stuff now, and you should see the probes they use for MRI's of the prostate, LOL! The darn thing is huge!
check it out:http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ev=/images?q=prostate+coil&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=
and the Ultrasound probe:http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ostate+probe&start=40&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N

hehehe! Enjoy oldtimers


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Last time I had one my doctor snapped on the vinyl glove & said, "Bend over!" in his best Richard Simmons voice. Then he gets out the K-Y. Arrrgh!


Reminds me of a few lines from a favorite movie of mine...

http://www.gotwavs.com/cgi-bin/mp3s.cgi?Fletch=kidneys.mp3


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Anybody ever have a prostate exam? Man! I hate those things! Last time I had one my doctor snapped on the vinyl glove & said, "Bend over!" in his best Richard Simmons voice. Then he gets out the K-Y. Arrrgh!


I only have ONE simple rule for my prostate exams annually.
I don't want to feel more than one hand from the doctor on my shoulders at the same time, while he is doing the exam.
If I do happen to feel a second hand resting on my shoulders, I need to be checking out what exactly is happening through the back door.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Remind me when I hit 40 to switch to a Chinese doctor with really, really small hands.

You know Chinese food sounds mighty good right about now. This place I got to has honey garlic chicken that is to die for. That and a nice order of shrimp fried rice would be very good.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

kansashat said:


> So there was this $100,000.00 chicken cook off contest on the food channel tonite.
> 
> Man! Some of that chicken looked good!
> 
> ...


Fried chicken should always leave the skin on for sure, indian style chicken dishes are always without skin.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I had an apple & some cottage cheese. *sigh*  

My wife had eaten the last of my chocolate fudge brownie ice cream.  

Anybody ever put butterscotch topping on chocolate fudge brownie ice cream? I love that!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So I don't pop into this forum much and tonight I thought I would check out whats happening.
Now it's almost dinner time here and I'm getting hungry... or at least I was. Then I open this thread and start reading about people picking their nose and prostates the size of grapefruit. Now I have not long come from the How old are you thread and was posting their thinking man I'm 35 this year.... no wait, recount, bugger I'm 36 this year. So I'm thinking man I'm getting old where'd the last 10 years go??
And now I'm reading how Blueface gets concerned about how his Doc may have both hands on his sholders during a Prostate exam... now I'm getting scared.

No wonder I don't come to the *FOOD, WINE & DRINK FORUM* 

Thanks guys :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Skin on chicken breast w/ garlic and rosemary under the skin, drizzled with honey and roast in the oven for about half an hour at 200C/390F with some capsicum and onions. DIVINE!

[Edit: and now it's 10am and I want roast chicken]


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats why they taste so spicy and crunchy !


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Fried chicken should always leave the skin on for sure, indian style chicken dishes are always without skin.


FWIW, as far as I'm aware, most Indian (I assume we're talkin Indians from India) chicken dishes cooked by Indians will use leg and thigh portions of chicken with the skin on, and only special occasions will breast meat be used, as it's more expensive then le/thigh... it's only Western 'Indian' cooking that removes the skin... I learnt alot about real curry when I lived 'next door' (opposite would be more exact... different buildings, facing flats) to an Indian family in London... part of the reason I'll never eat Beef Curry.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> Skin on chicken breast w/ garlic and rosemary under the skin, drizzled with honey and roast in the oven for about half an hour at 200C/390F with some capsicum and onions. DIVINE!
> 
> [Edit: and now it's 10am and I want roast chicken]


Capsicum........hmmmmm. I've heard of it, but ain't sure what it is. Time for Google cause I'm always looking for something different in my diet (no smartash remarks from Dave, Rick, Frank, Josh.......nor any of the rest of you apes either!).

I'm cooking up a big pot of ham 'n beans this afternoon & the house smells great. I like to spoon finely chopped raw onions & sock some hot sauce to my beans right before I eat em. Dang! I can't wait!

Might need an exhaust fan in the bedroom tonite........

Capsicum is the same thing as cayenne.......I shoulda known that.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Nely said:


> eeer...they got blood work for that kind of stuff now, and you should see the probes they use for MRI's of the prostate, LOL! The darn thing is huge!
> 
> hehehe! Enjoy oldtimers


Had to have a proctoscope run up the ol' Hershey Highway when I was younger. The Doc was trying to find out what was causing my IBS. Anyway, that experience traumatized me for life. It left me with absolutely no understanding of certain individuals that like to engage in the bufu choo-choo.

I like chicken with the skin on when fried and skin off when baked.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL this thread (original post) made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> ... part of the reason I'll never eat Beef Curry.


What did they do that made you never want to eat beef curry?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Jeff said:


> What did they do that made you never want to eat beef curry?


I didn't think they ate beef........

Say! Does anybody remember the Miracle Whip commercial where what sounds like a Hindu guy is flippin' burgers in a restaurant? That commercial used to make me LMAO.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Capsicum........hmmmmm....
> Capsicum is the same thing as cayenne.......I shoulda known that.


Actually it's the oil in the peppers that makes them hot...and the hotter the better...yummm...I'm a chili-head...grows hair on your chest, helps keep ya young, and makes the doctors think twice about giving you a prostate exam...as far as I'm concerned, the faster they get it over, the better...


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> ...(no smartash remarks from Dave, Rick, Frank, Josh.......nor any of the rest of you apes either!).


When the hell have I ever said anything smartash?

Just because you need to lose a few pounds for the Ms. Transvestite America swimsuit competition don't get all grumpy on us.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I didn't think they ate beef........LMAO.


The Hindu Indians don't, but the Muslim ones do. Lamb is much more popular.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Hopefully by the time I need an exam they will have an "easier" wa to do it. This schooling may pay off yet. Will investigate that.


I am partial to my dads venison chili. Add some hotsuace from a local shop and.....dont plan anything important.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Capsicum........hmmmmm. I've heard of it, but ain't sure what it is. Time for Google cause I'm always looking for something different in my diet (no smartash remarks from Dave, Rick, Frank, Josh.......nor any of the rest of you apes either!).
> 
> I'm cooking up a big pot of ham 'n beans this afternoon & the house smells great. I like to spoon finely chopped raw onions & sock some hot sauce to my beans right before I eat em. Dang! I can't wait!
> 
> ...


How did I get included with that rabble? :r Ya tranny...

I thought cayenne was a city in Wyoming..


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

punch said:


> Had to have a proctoscope run up the ol' Hershey Highway when I was younger. The Doc was trying to find out what was causing my IBS. Anyway, that experience traumatized me for life. It left me with absolutely no understanding of certain individuals that like to engage in the bufu choo-choo.
> 
> I like chicken with the skin on when fried and skin off when baked.


What is the Bufu choo-choo?? Sounds like a new dance.

*"Everybody's doin' a brand new dance now come on baby do the Bufu Choo-Choo!!"*


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

In the spirit of this thread, I've got a little household rant.

I suppose it has a little bit to do with food cause the cat can't keep any down.  

I've got a cat w/a hairball. He has puked 7 times since Friday nite. The first one, in the hall, I didn't see & tracked it all over the house at 5AM Friday. I had on my old loafers I use for house slippers.
The second time, in the utility room, on the linoleum TGFSF. I was told about it at 5PM when I was a 2 hour drive from home. I got home at 7PM & it was still there! Arrgh! As I was on my hands & knees cleaning it up, he urked in the kitchen.

So far, the tally is 4 times on the carpet & 3 times on linoleum. I have spent the weekend with sponges, brushes, carpet spotter, paper towels, cleaners, mops, vacs, etc........

I think it's time for a cigar! :c


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I called the vet & asked them if I should give the cat some mineral oil.......

They said, "OH NO! DON'T DO THAT!!!!"

I guess it would be akin to killing a fly with a hammer. :r My problems would've just started if I had done that, but they would have gotten even worse.

I've been giving him a hairball medicine.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I called the vet & asked them if I should give the cat some mineral oil.......
> 
> They said, "OH NO! DON'T DO THAT!!!!"
> 
> ...


that's tough about the cat there, kansas, old chum. i have dogs. less hairballs.

anyway - you know what's really getting me going lately? Hardee's. the fast food chain. speaking of hairballs, if i see one more freaking commercial of some _trucker-biker-mechanic-bad-ass-stud _(including women now, evidently) just *stuffing *his ugly greasy mug full of whatever special they happen to be pushing at the time - and let's face it folks, does anyone really need a whole 2/3 pounds of ground meat at any one sitting - where was i? oh, yeah, well if i see these ugly pukes with more food than deserves to be jammed into a human mouth at one time (and trying to ask for a refill on coffee - *ecku me mo noffee*?) well, then i'm gonna be joining kansas' cat and hoarkin' up a hairball myself...

but, that's just, like, my opinion, man...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The final tally on the hairball/urk fest was 11. I cleaned up 9 of em.  

On the upside, the last 2 times was in my wife's office & I told her it was her monkey.  

Tonite she falls asleep in her chair & I think, "Wow! I'll get to control the big TV (52") for a change." She's sleeping on the remote.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

kansashat said:


> So there was this $100,000.00 chicken cook off contest on the food channel tonite.
> 
> Man! Some of that chicken looked good!
> 
> ...


Cook it with the skin on forr more flavor whether you eat the skin or not


----------

